# طلب مساعدة: ادارة العمليات ,,, في صناعة السيارت ,,, !!



## M ee M (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة لجميع الاخوة والاخوات في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي لاطالما استفدت منه الكثير في دراستي وبعد ذلك في عملي ,,

ايها الاحبة ,, انا الان اعمل في مركز بحوث-ان صح التعبير- لصناعة السيارات

وهذا المركز سوف يكون البنية التحتية لصناعة السيارات في بلدي خلال المدى القريب

الذي اطلبه منكم هو : كل مايتعلق بصناعة السيارات من كتب او مواقع او مقالات او حتى معلومات في مايتعلق بادارة العمليات في صناعة السيارات من تخطيط وجدولة وادارة supply chain , والعمليات التصنيعية ... الخ , والبرامج الحاسوبية المستخدمة في ذلك.



اتمنى ان اجد لديكم كل مايفيديني في هذا المشروع الضخم

مع خالص تحياتي​


----------



## M ee M (16 أغسطس 2008)

ياجماعة والله محتاج مساعتدكم ... !!


----------



## محمد فوزى (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى
موضوع صناعة السيارات كبير جدا ويشمل على سبيل المثال
دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية ( دراسة السوق - دراسة التكلفة والربح - دراسة القوانين المحلية -الدراسة الفنية - دراسة العمالة )
الاتفاق على منتج معين مع الشركة الخارجية وكيفية الدعم البشرى والتدريب وتداول المعلومات
دراسة الموردين المحليين والخارجيين للاجزاء والمعدات
وضع خطة لتنفيذ المشروع


----------



## M ee M (18 أغسطس 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي مهندس محمد

بارك الله فيك على ردك

نعم اعلم ان موضوع صناعة السيارات موضوع كبير لكن كما قلت لك ان الموضوع سيبدأ بمركز بحث

طبعا سيكون هنالك تعاقد مع احد الشركات الاجنبية وسيكون - ان شاء الله - تدريب في الخارج

لكن انا حقيقة اريد ان اكون فكرة اولية عن الموضوع قبل البدء بالتدريب لان التدريب ربما يتأخر ,,

بالنسبة للنواحي الاقتصادية ,, لا تقلق الحكومة قد تكلفت بهذا المركز 

تحاتي


----------



## محمد فوزى (19 أغسطس 2008)

الفكرة الاولية هى
مراحل تصنيع اجزاء السيارة ومراحل تجميع اجزاء السيارة ومراحل اختبارات وضبط جودة
اجزاء السيارة حوالى 5000 الى 10000 جزء اولى يمكن تجميعها فى حوالى 1000 جزء مجمع وهى تنقسم الى
اجزاء جسم السيارة ( وهى اجزاء معدنية يتم تصنيعها بالمكابس واللحام ) ويتم استيرادها فى حالة الانتاج الصغير
اجزاء المحرك ويتم استيرادة ايضا
اجزاء التعليق والتوجيه suspension& steering ويتم تصنيع محلى ما امكن منها واستيراد الباقى
اجزاء الصالون والاجزاء الخارجية ويتم تصنيع ما امكن منها ةاستيراد الباقى
ويمكن تقسيم اجزاء السيارة من ناحية وظيفة الجزء الى
جزء امان safety item مثل المساعدين والفراملsuspension & brake 
جزء له وظيفه functional item مثل التكييف والاسلاك الكهربية والاشارات و..........
جزء عام مثل التريم والاجزاء الغير متحركة
مثال لما يمكن تصنيعه محليا
الشكمان exh. muffler
الزجاج
الكراسى
الرادياتير
الاسلاك الكهربية wire harness
التريم للابواب
بعض الاجزاء المعدنية
اقسام المصنع
الانتاج ( لحام او body- دهان (طلاء)- تجميع - جودة واردات - جودة منتج - مخازن-صيانة - شئون عاملين ومالية)
فى حالة اى استفسار ارجو التواصل


----------



## M ee M (19 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس العزيز محمد فوزى اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ماقدمت من معلومات فيدة ومختصرة

جزاك الله خير

وان كان فيه جعبتك المزيد فلا تبخل

انا الان احاول ان ابحث عن كتاب سواء بالعربية او بالانجليزية لعلي اطلع على التفاصيل اكثر

تحياتي لك


----------



## M ee M (20 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس محمد

حبيت اسألك عن المادة المستخدمة في صنع هيكل السياراة الخارجي و الصدامات ؟؟


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (1 سبتمبر 2008)

M ee M قال:


> مهندس محمد
> 
> حبيت اسألك عن المادة المستخدمة في صنع هيكل السياراة الخارجي و الصدامات ؟؟



Dear M ee M 
For such material try to surf the net  I’m sure you will get more than your expectation.
As an industrial engineer work on the 5M (man, material, money, machine, and motivation) and collect the information from these areas accordingly.
What I want to say is that, start your work step by step and organizes your research


----------



## M ee M (1 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس/عثمان قال:


> dear M Ee M
> For Such Material Try To Surf The Net  I’m Sure You Will Get More Than Your Expectation.
> As An Industrial Engineer Work On The 5m (man, Material, Money, Machine, And Motivation) And Collect The Information From These Areas Accordingly.
> What I Want To Say Is That, Start Your Work Step By Step And Organizes Your Research



حياك الله اخي عثمان , نعم الانترنت بحر بل محيط من المعلومات لكنه محيط متلاطم فيه الامواج
لا اخفيك وجدت الكثير الكثير في الشبكة مايفيدني في الموضوع ,, لكن معلومات مشتته ومتناقضة احيانا
لكن من المهم في اي موضوع بحثي ان يكون هنالك مرجع او مراجع يبنى عليها البحث

شاكر لك نصيحتك وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (3 سبتمبر 2008)

hala fik akhooy 

i have downloaded 2 books from our forum (Arab-Eng.com) earlier 
1- automotive production system
which i attached here now
2- Toyota way 
very nice book i tried to upload it but its size is big 
i will try to upload it in one of the servers 

check out this website too
http://car-part.com


----------



## M ee M (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يذكرك بالشهادة يا اخوي عثمان , انا كيف نسيت سلسلة كتب Toyota way

فعلا كتب قيمة جدا , وللفائدة فهي موجودة في هذا اللينك (الموقع يطلب التسجيل قبل التحميل وهو مجاني):
http://gigapedia.info/1/Toyota+way

بالنسبة للكتاب الاول, موجود عندي وهو رائع ومركز على مصانع مرسيديس لكنه متقدم جدا ,,

بارك الله فيك اخوي المهندس عثمان ومشكور جدا على الموقع

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## Ziedtt (11 أبريل 2009)

Assalem 3alaykom
Is there another link to download the following book, as it seems that the link provided here is not working:
Automative Production Systems abd Standardisation

Thanks for help


----------



## Ziedtt (11 أبريل 2009)

Assalem 3alaykom
Is there another link to download the following book, as it seems that the link provided here is not working:
Automative Production Systems and Standardization

Thanks for help


----------



## M ee M (12 أبريل 2009)

تكرم اخوي Ziedtt :

http://rapidshare.com/files/202422337/APSS.pdf


http://ifile.it/fkwrch/automotive.production.systems.and.standardisation-3790815780.rar 


تحياتي


----------



## محمد فوزى (12 أبريل 2009)

الاخ meem الى ماذا وصلت الان فى مشروعك ؟ تحياتى


----------



## M ee M (13 أبريل 2009)

حياك الله م محمد 
بالنسبة للمشروع ما زال في البدايات , والموضوع صعب وطويل ويحتاج الى تدريب والله المستعان

ايضا انصح بقراءة كتب Toyota way (نزلت نسخة في مكتبة جرير مترجمة) 

والسلام عليكم ...


----------



## اسلام البرهامي (14 أبريل 2009)

الاخmeem تختلف اجابة استفسارك اختلاف كلي علي حسب المجال المطروح للتصنيع (scope of work ) ولذلك يجب عليك تحديد اولا ما اذا كان التصنيع يشمل المحرك او حتي اجزاء منه ام الهيكل ام الشاسيه الخارجي ام كل ما سبق


----------

